# !
!  -      .                  .        . 
          .              .    -    .

----------


## LAEN

> .

     !!!

----------


## Tail

> !  -      .

          ?

----------


## S

,          

> ,

  http://www.poltavaforum.com/obshchae...tml#post108256 
  

> !  -

   ?  ?

----------


## laithemmer

,  .       . 
    .
..  -  ?        ?

----------


## S

> -  ?

  *laithemmer*,   .

----------

,   .
       )

----------


## laithemmer

*cethy11*,   ,     ? :)
, .
  -    ....

----------

Xroft  ...   ,  .

----------


## S

*Nixon*,    " "   ,  *"*" 

> !  -  **

  .  . http://www.poltavaforum.com/novenkim...tml#post108252   *Nixon*, *Xroft*, **, *,*   "" ?    ,   ,          ,       .    ,  ?      ,     .   ,   ,      -    .   

> Xroft

          ,      - .

----------

?))

----------

(      ,   ),   ,   "    -    "    .

----------


## laithemmer

! ...   , ** **.

----------


## Tail

> ?))

  ,

----------


## S

** - *Nixon*,   , .     ,      .   .       .   

> ,

  , ,         .

----------


## aneisha

> 

       . 
 .,        ,    (-) .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,

   **.    -  !

----------

> , ,         .

               .    

> ,      .

     -        .   .    

> .

    .  -     .                  ))

----------


## S

> ))

    ? ,    .

----------


## LAEN

-...

----------


## laithemmer

*LAEN*,   , .  -!   !  .

----------


## aneisha

> 

          ?

----------


## laithemmer

*aneisha*,  .      ,   )))

----------

> [ .   .       . 
>  .

                        .         
     .

----------


## Tail

> ))

----------

> ,    .

  ...         ...  ,         .         ...

----------


## rust

? ?

----------


## rust

!  !     !
  ?

----------

> ,

  ҳ  ))
  ""     쳿?            )))?

----------


## rust

> ҳ  ))
>   ""     쳿?            )))?

  "    .." ()

----------


## Cveha

,       ,     ,  ,      . ,      -   -  ,  .    -     ,    ((((
      ,   ,    .   ,   .     .  
      ...

----------


## rust

!  !

----------


## Cveha

,   
   ,     ,  ,   )))

----------


## rust

,      ?

----------


## Cveha

ͺ, .
  ,

----------


## rust

...

----------

"  ..." ()

----------


## Cveha

,     )))

----------

> !  !

           .

----------


## Cveha

> .

      ,  ,  ?  ,  , ,

----------


## rust

...

----------


## rust

....

----------

> ....

      ...      )

----------

2Cveha:
          ...

----------


## rust



----------

:    .. 
   -   ?

----------


## nickeler

*Nixon*,   ,    ,     ,    ,      , **     ?    ,    ,   , . 
     ,   ,     ,      ...  ,  " "  .    ,   ,  .

----------


## Xroft

"*Nixon*, *Xroft*, **, *,*   "" ?    ,   ,          ,       .    ,  ?      ,     .   ,   ,      -    ." 
   ( ,    -      )    ?   - ?
  ,  -  -    .

----------

> ,   ,  .

  )

----------

> -   ,

                      -        .    

> , .

      .    .   

> ( ,    -      )    ?

       :    (    ).

----------

, :
     (   ,      ,     ).            .           -      .        .    ...

----------


## Tail

> , :
>      (   ,      ,     ).            .           -      .        .    ...

----------


## Meladon

> , :
>      (   ,      ,     ).            .           -      .        .    ...

       ?

----------


## nevodka



----------


## fabulist

,         .

----------


## nevodka

*fabulist*,   ,

----------


## fabulist

> *fabulist*,   ,

     .

----------

> ,         .

  , )   

> ?

    ?   

> 

    ?     ...

----------


## Meladon

> ?  
> .

      - "     "

----------


## S

> 

         .  .     

> ,

      ,     ,           ,     .    ?    ,    ,     ,  .   *Nixon*- **, ,      . ,   ,    .   

> 

    -    ,     ()  ,   ,      .    

> 

      ()

----------

> 

             ( )    .                    .    -  . 
         ?           ( - " ")   ?   

> Nixon- , ,      . ,   ,    .

       .      ( -   ).        -  - ?

----------


## S

> ( )

  *Nixon*,   ""    ,    ,    .     

> .

   ,       ,      .    

> -

  *Nixon*,        ?  ,  .   .   

> ?

  ,    .     .     ,  ,    ,    .   

> .

     ,    .     .              .   **- *Nixon*,    !   

> -  - ?

   . -    .

----------

> .

   - (.) ,     ,       .    ,         "". 
  ?   -        ,      .   

> . -    .

  1000   ...      ?   

> ,    .     .

    S  
 
  ?)   

> Nixon,        ?  ,  .   .

      -      .      .    .   

> ,

   ?      ? 
   ...     (      )   .       .

----------


## aneisha

> .

   ,  ,  - ...  

> 

    ,     ( ). , -:  ,     ;-:   (    ),     . 
  ,   ,       -     . ,     (  )             ,          ,  .   .     "  ".

----------

> ,  ,  - ...

      -   .    

> -:   (    ),     .

       (  - ).    -    .    

> .

  .  .    

> "  ".

      .

----------


## Tail

> -   .

    

> (  - ).    -    .

    -    ?

----------

> -    ?

           ...

----------


## Tail

> ...

   ,

----------


## laithemmer

*Tail*,    -   ,   ! :)

----------

*Nixon*    . ..     .

----------


## Olio

> .

    , ))      ...

----------

> .

     .  . *.*  , ,   " , -   , - . .   .    "" -  *.*  "",  -,     ,   .

----------

. :
    (      )   :
" S   S  
 
  S
-- info -- 
: 12.06.2009
: 493
: 403
 329 
 : 53 S   S   S    
Re:       (  
  ,         " 
  !       .        .        -      .           . 
"  Nixon    . ..     ."
        ?...  , ,  - ,     ?...   

> ,

  ,      -        !

----------


## Olio

> -      .           .

   ,   '      ,       :  ""  ,   "",    

> "  Nixon    . ..     ."
>         ?...  , ,  - ,     ?...

     ,     "!" '?     ,    ,   ...

----------

> ,   '      ,       :  ""  ,   "",

  ,     .      - .. .  ,     ,   .   ,    ,  .   -    ,    .    .      ,     .  ,  ,   .     

> ,     "!" '?     ,    ,   ...

   ,       ...

----------


## Olio

> ,       ...

     ,        ,    ,        (  :) ),   .

----------

> (  :) )

      ,         ?   

> ,       Ѳ

         (   , ).
2:
   - ,  ?       ,       .   ,    ?

----------


## Olio

> (   , ).

        ,   (,         ), , ,

----------


## S

**,   ** ,      ,  -    .   .    

> - ,  ?

    ,      ,     .    -   , . ,    (  ).  ,     (        )? ,     "  "  ?     , ?  , ,      ,        ,     (       )? 
        : ,     ,   -  ,   ,  ""    ?      ?       . ,  ,      !    .  

> ,

  ,   ,     .         ,  . **,      ,  ,  ,     ,     .  , 3-   .  *,* * -          ,     * .  ,    ... ,      (    ?).    ,        ...  ,    :       .

----------


## fabulist

,   ,     .      䳿.        .
 , .

----------

> **,   ** ,      ,  -    .   . .

----------

.

----------


## S

**,    "" ,   .     ?      .   ,     ?      ,   ?
1.     . 
2.     ,    F12,     PrtSc. 
3.  "",     ,  . 
4.    -  .  *P.S.* *   .   ,  , ,    ,   ,  .*   

> ,    ,    - , ,    .    ,     ...     .

      ?       .    ,       ,  "",    ... **,    ,   ,  , ,     35-40:                      ,    "  ".
      ,    ,      .   ,         -      .     ,         .      .

----------

> **,    "" ,   .     ?      .   ,     ?      ,   ?
> 1.     . 
> 2.     ,    F12,     PrtSc. 
> 3.  "",     ,  . 
> 4.    -  .
>  .

             .   

> ,       ,  "",    ..

            ?     

> .

                 .  
 , ,      ?...   ,            . ,    -    )   ,      ( )

----------


## S

> 

  .    

> 

      "" ,   .    ?    

> **

       -    ,    .      ?          ?   

> ,

    ,    ?    ,  ,    .   

> ,    -

    ,   ? .   

> ,      ( )

     !  :      ,   ,    ?   .     ,    ,  ,  .    

> 

  ,         .   

> , ,      ?...

   , ,       ,    . ,       ?   :     ,      .     .

----------


## laithemmer

-   ,  ....

----------


## admin

**,       4 ,      ?   ???

----------

(   ) -    ? 
2:
          ))      3-4     .      .    -  ...(

----------


## Meladon

?

----------

> ?

     - !    ,   !   , ,      !
2:
    ,    ,       (    ).      ""       ,      (     ,    ,    ,       )    .

----------


## Meladon

-!    !
  !  !!!!!
!
 !!!!!

----------

> -!    !

    ?  ,  . 
          -   ...     , ?)

----------


## admin

**,      ,   -   ?

----------


## S

> -   ,

    ,  "     "

----------


## Olio

,  ,       mdi,      ...

----------

...            .  :
   ?     ?          ?        ?     -       ?

----------


## Meladon

2  

   5                    ....

                 


     ,        ! !   

> **,      ,   -   ?

  
    ?       ?

----------


## laithemmer

*S*, *Olio*,    -   ,   ( ),  ... ,   .  -  .

----------

> ,  ,       mdi,      ...

  
 Microsoft office Document imaging

----------

.       ,  .     . ,  .

----------

> . 
>     ,    ?    ,  ,    .

     

> 

    ,   )   

> 5

     ,    ,     , 5  ... , , )   ,     -   .    

> 

    ?     - " "   

> 

       ?   -    ,   ?   

> 

       -    )))   

> 

     ??? ...    , ,  ,    ...   

> 

  , ))     ?))   

> .  
>    !  :      ,   ,    ?   .     ,    ,  ,  .

        .     .      .      

> ,  "     "

   ,    ,      ...   

> , ,       ,    . ,       ?   :     ,      .

    .       18    
2: 
  ?      ?

----------


## Meladon

?
?

----------


## admin

,      ,         . 
  ,      .

----------

